# Ft. Pickens 07-03-2014



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Sisters and I went to the pier while our brother went metal detecting at Navarre. We went to find mullet for our fish fry on the fourth, only saw a school of 8 which I missed twice with the net. Fished from 5am to noonish, nice cool temps with the light cold front that came in, winds from the north, a cloud kept the sun from burning and the current was going out. Lots of hardtails and 1 to 1&1/2 inch lys and a few 4-5 inch lys. Spanish were in and out and hitting on the small lys on long shank hooks and 40# flourcarbon mono, saw 8 caught total, 5 of those my sister caught. Her first one was a hoss, around 2 feet long, we didn't measure it. Nothing bit on the hardtails or larger lys that were out and the only hits on gotchas were hardtails.

Sorry about the picture being sideways, tried several times rotating it in my folder and it still comes out sideways when I previewed


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Try this


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice catch and decent size too!Good deal.I was at Navarre pier yesterday and it was dead as a door nail.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice Spanish !


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good job!!!!


----------



## Rich1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Did the small ly's hit sibiki rigs or did you drop a net on them? Catching spanish on those things is one of my favorite things to do.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice look'in Spanish there. That size only takes one for a big 'ol smoked burrito!! Love it.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

We netted all the bait. Didn't notice anything hitting anyone's sabikis.


----------

